

Neal Stephenson and friends fight for the future of ebooks with "The Mongoliad" - absconditus
http://io9.com/5549740/neal-stephenson-and-friends-fight-for-the-future-of-ebooks-with-the-mongoliad

======
pavelludiq
It sounds like an open source e-book that you have to pay to "develop" for.
Great idea in general, but although i don't mind doing work for free, i mind
others getting paid for it instead of me. If they incorporate some sort of
payment system, so that part of the revenue goes to contributors it might be a
different story.

